# Wall Street: Knicks make offer for Kevin Love



## Ballscientist

Please do not delete if I post the source from these 5 links

ESPN
NBC
ABC
Wall Street Journal
USA Today

http://online.wsj.com/articles/sour...lves-balked-1406329327?KEYWORDS=Chris+herring

Excellent proposal for Knicks


----------



## Bogg

Well of course Phil called Minnesota up and said, essentially, "you can build any trade featuring any combination of players you want, aside from Carmelo, if it sends Kevin to us" as a formality. I'm equally sure Flip said something along the lines of "good to know" and hung up. That's just Phil doing his due diligence before trying to sign Love next summer.


----------



## Ballscientist

> The sharpshooting Hardaway, after a strong rookie year in which he averaged 10 points a game, has good value. But Shumpert could make considerably more money after next season, when he'll be a restricted free agent. And Stoudemire's expiring contract would likely hold less weight with a team like the Timberwolves,who are typically unable to lure big-name free agents to play in Minnesota.


Amare is big-name.


----------



## Diable

Ballscientist said:


> Amare is big-name.


Jared Saltalamachia is a much bigger name and the Marlins have just as good a chance of trading him for Kevin Love.


----------

